# Skype und Bluetooth Headset [solved]

## michel7

Kann mir einer mal helfen, wie ich Skype beibrige mit meinem Jabra BT2070 Bluetooth Headset zu arbeiten?

Ich habe gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r2, bluez-utils-3.36, bluez-libs-3.36, alsa-driver-1.0.20, kdebluetooth-1.0_beta8-r2

Mit meinem Handy funktioniert die BT-Verbindung hervorragend.

----------

## michel7

Hat sich erledigt, jetzt läuft alles ;)

----------

